# Musicians in Chatham?



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm a guitarist looking to jam/form a band with some people in Chatham ON.

I play mostly rock in general, a lot of the classic stuff. I have been playing for a bit over 2 years, but I am a fairly serious player and have gone quite far in that time period.

I am 17 and a highschool student but I'll wonder out of that age range. Everyone I talk with is either already in a band or never has enough free time. If there is someone out there in the same boat looking to rock out in Chatham shoot me a PM.


----------



## tranman (Feb 4, 2009)

Im from chatham...but going to school in Waterloo...i might be around this summer though.


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome, best time to bring the rig outside! I'll keep your name in mind for the summer.


----------

